# Tube Sock pattern



## louisekimbley (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone have a knit tube sock pattern? To Share. Louise


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

louisekimbley said:


> Does anyone have a knit tube sock pattern? To Share. Louise


I had been looking for one too and after a lengthy internet search found a free one. I have attached the pattern in a PDF. Here is a link to the pattern site (the address is at the bottom of the PDF as well) if you can't open the attachment

http://www.knittinfun.blogspot.com/2008/11/toddler-tube-socks.html

I have not found one for an adult but was going to play around with this to adapt for larger feet.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

This is the link to the adult tube socks she^ refers to at the link you posted.

http://knittingbunny.blogspot.com/2007_04_20_archive.html

They look cool! If I don't have a heel and gusset to do I can spit out lots of socks! haha!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I do a lot of regular socks. Have to give this a quick try. Might be good to teach my grandaughter


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Deeknits for finding that link!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks! I knit a lot of socks for charity - this will be something new to try.


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

Since I haven't had the patience to learn to use the dpn's, I have been making tube socks for a long time. However, these are how I make them, and everyone loves them!
Size 8 straight needles
CO 32
k2,p2 to desired length, I usually go 18 to 21 inches, depending on how large the foot is! 
My husband needed 27 inches!
If you are making them for younger children, or toddlers, I CO 28 inches.
Then sew up the sides and wahlah--you have your tube socks!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> This is the link to the adult tube socks she^ refers to at the link you posted.
> 
> http://knittingbunny.blogspot.com/2007_04_20_archive.html
> 
> They look cool! If I don't have a heel and gusset to do I can spit out lots of socks! haha!


I'm going to try them,thanks


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Purplemuse ~ Thank you so much for this site. It's full of great links. I found the most adorable crocheted sandals at chocolatemintsinajar.com. I will explore some more of them later when I'm supposed to be cleaning up this place :roll: 
Have a happy day!
Sherry


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

this is the same pattern I found... if you scroll down the blue ones are just plain knit every round... very pretty... I'm heading to the toe of my second sock(heal in sock) ... I can't wait to finish my first pair of socks and then give this pattern a try... I hope we all post pictures when we are done... Ronie


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

Will any kind of yarn work?


----------



## Patp (Jan 23, 2011)

http://grandviewcountrystore.com has a good pattern for spiral tube socks--dk weight, size 6's dp's.(for sale) the old site FrugalHaus, they no longer exist, had a free one called E-Z Knit, E-Z Fit tube socks---(sport,size 5's) that I have a copy of and am willing to share if anyone is interested.


----------



## srander (May 4, 2011)

My favorite tube sock is called the Sausage Socks from THE WORKBASKET January 1980 issue. I goggled it and found the exact pattern at http://www.craftown.com/knit/knit32.htm I've made these for adults and they are quite fun. For Men's size I cast on 56 stitches and 52 stitches for Women's size. Hope you find a pattern that you like. Sue


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Patp said:


> http://grandviewcountrystore.com has a good pattern for spiral tube socks--dk weight, size 6's dp's.(for sale) the old site FrugalHaus, they no longer exist, had a free one called E-Z Knit, E-Z Fit tube socks---(sport,size 5's) that I have a copy of and am willing to share if anyone is interested.


I would like to have it please. [email protected]
thanks, Glenda


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Almost any sock pattern, toe-up or top-down, can be used for tube socks. Simply delete the instructions for the heel and the turnings, and continue to knit upward/downward until you get the length of the foot to be about 4 inches longer than the initial foot+ankle+ribbing ... I've done it for myself and it works great.


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

srander said:


> My favorite tube sock is called the Sausage Socks from THE WORKBASKET January 1980 issue. I goggled it and found the exact pattern at http://www.craftown.com/knit/knit32.htm I've made these for adults and they are quite fun. For Men's size I cast on 56 stitches and 52 stitches for Women's size. Hope you find a pattern that you like. Sue


Thanks for this link and the photo, I love these!


----------



## Louise1 (Mar 18, 2011)

There are over 100 knitted patterns and 10 crochet on Ravelry.
Should keep you buzy for a while.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=tube%20socks&sort=best


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

That's great to know. I just did a baby tube sock & am looking forward to doing an adult one.


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

http://gailbable.tripod.com/id34.html
http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/quicksocks.html
Here are two sites that have 2 needle tube socks. I have made 3 pair so far for my family (adult male & female) They fit well, I prefer the one from Bevs country cottage. I also use the basic number of stitches & my own designs. try it - they work up quickly & are very easy.


----------



## twistedspinster (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Louise, I have a great tube sock pattern. Quick and easy. If you care to give me an email address, I will send it to you. Marilyn


----------



## Analiese (Jan 29, 2011)

louisekimbley said:


> Does anyone have a knit tube sock pattern? To Share. Louise


There is a swirl tube sock pattern in a book called, "Quick Nordic knits...." by Ann-Marie Nilsson. The whole book is quite nice and I looked it up on Amazon and they are selling it for $11.53. I checked it out of the library. I sent the pattern, some sock yarn and a 9" inch circular needle with my friend to experiment with on her vacation. She says (I haven't seen them yet) that once you get used to the tiny needles they knit up fast, but somewhat larger. The sock yarn I sent along was a little thicker than normal, so that might be the difference. The pattern says that by shifting the rib in a swirl the sock forms around your foot and wears better.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i love tube socks...they are easy and fun to make.


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

Mickey17173 said:


> http://gailbable.tripod.com/id34.html
> http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/quicksocks.html
> Here are two sites that have 2 needle tube socks. I have made 3 pair so far for my family (adult male & female) They fit well, I prefer the one from Bevs country cottage. I also use the basic number of stitches & my own designs. try it - they work up quickly & are very easy.


----------



## knity66nut (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay ladies I finally ordered a book on Toe Up Socks on two circular needles. No dreaded kitchener stitch to fool with. Anyone knitting from the cuff down should really try this. It sounded confusing at first, but after a few rounds it makes perfect sense, and not grafting! This has held me back from knitting anymore socks for quite sometime. For some reason I just never quite got the hang of the graft or kitchener stitch. The toe up pattern can be adapted to any pattern you are using. Hope this helps anyone else who has avoided sock knitting because of the kitchener stitch.


----------



## srander (May 4, 2011)

Mickey17173 said:


> http://gailbable.tripod.com/id34.html
> http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/quicksocks.html
> Here are two sites that have 2 needle tube socks. I have made 3 pair so far for my family (adult male & female) They fit well, I prefer the one from Bevs country cottage. I also use the basic number of stitches & my own designs. try it - they work up quickly & are very easy.


Cute socks, I want to try them. I like the first ones from gailbable. Sue


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Dear Mickey.those are the ones i make too.they are wonderful


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

Now I am trying to figure out the best way to make them slip proof. Family has wood & tile floors. Any suggestions?? I thought of puff paint, but not sure how it works on the knit rib.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

MIckey.i am sorry.i was gonna suggest puff paint.hee hee.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

There is a fabric available (have to search or ask LFS to locate) with little dots on bottom like they have on the bottom of little ones PJ's. There are some suede patches and I have heard that people even use elbow patches on ball of foot. I wonder if you could use the rug padding that looks like the spongy grate shelf liner -- or the shelf liner - might have to be gently on the drying. I would kind of hate to put anything on a tube sock though - Neat to be able to put on any which way and spread the wear.


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Sue ~ Thanks so much for this link. I love them. I love yours with the green color. 
Super Easy!
:thumbup:


----------



## srander (May 4, 2011)

omadoma said:


> Sue ~ Thanks so much for this link. I love them. I love yours with the green color.
> Super Easy!
> :thumbup:


Thanks, I used Lion Brand Wool-Ease it is a Sportweight 80% acrylic/20% wool. This color is 'Green Heather.' A nice yarn to work with, leftover from a sweater I made for my mom. Sue


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

A friend with a bedridden father makes spiral socks for him, in the style a few posts ago.
K2 p2 for 3 rows, then do a k3 so that the ribs slide sideways every 3rd row.

She said that to make them 'fit'' her father twists them so that the rib looks straight. This twisting makes them fit tighter


Grosvenor


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

I forgot to say that the above-mentioned spiral socks have no built-in heels, so they can be twisted around the foot, and no part gets worn out before any other part.


Grosvenor


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There is a fabric available (have to search or ask LFS to locate) with little dots on bottom like they have on the bottom of little ones PJ's. There are some suede patches and I have heard that people even use elbow patches on ball of foot. I wonder if you could use the rug padding that looks like the spongy grate shelf liner -- or the shelf liner - might have to be gently on the drying. I would kind of hate to put anything on a tube sock though - Neat to be able to put on any which way and spread the wear.


I would love to be able to leave them as is but I am afraid of someone slipping & falling. So I guess I will try puff paint or the suede sounds like either may work for these socks. Thanks


----------



## jwmontez34 (Apr 11, 2011)

how about the toe


----------



## Analiese (Jan 29, 2011)

You can use a needle and extra yarn to double weave the toe if you like. L.


----------



## DelilahD73 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

